# Tour De France Art Show



## FatGut1 (Dec 16, 2008)

Velo Studio is having an art showing by Keira Dooley. It's in Burbank. Check out the link.
Oh and there will be cheese and wine. She is also selling pieces for 7 bucks.:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


http://www.pedalphilia.com/letour/


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

see ya there.


----------



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

Any idea how long the show will be running? I may miss the opening, but I wouldn't mind seeing it when I'm visiting next week.


----------



## FatGut1 (Dec 16, 2008)

not sure how long it's running


----------

